# 12" radical 51/50 built by MARKEVS designs



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok heres some pics of the bike we built for haro, look out for this bad ass bike busting out soon! I would like to say first off notice the back swing arm, it will have NO problems with the chain falling off I basicly solved that problem with this build. Heres the pics ENJOY!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Air set up for the back swing arm!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fukkn dooooooooooope!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

More


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

.......


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

'.........


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> fukkn dooooooooooope!!!!!


Theres more lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn we took a shit tone of pics lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

looks like u used same shit I did for the swing arm .


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> looks like u used same shit I did for the swing arm .


Is it out yet?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

.,.,.,.,


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

,,,,,,....!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

... ,,,,


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok this is the stage its at now! Good luck haro, I had so much fun designing and building this bike! Look out for MARKEVS designs coming out strong!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Watch out folks I am coming out strong!

BIG thanks to Marcos and Kevin for all their hard work, and for putting up with all my bugging! You did an awesome job. Thanks again. I can't wait for the rest of my parts!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Posted pic of frame in PLASTIC XPLOSIVE thread


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> Posted pic of frame in PLASTIC XPLOSIVE thread


Oh I'm not on here much but I would like to see how you did it as well


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Watch out folks I am coming out strong!
> 
> BIG thanks to Marcos and Kevin for all their hard work, and for putting up with all my bugging! You did an awesome job. Thanks again. I can't wait for the rest of my parts!


Lol is was fun haro......keep in touch, I hope all your parts get done too!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-l...stic-xplosive-radio-flyer-4.html#post14791469


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-l...stic-xplosive-radio-flyer-4.html#post14791469


Nice! At first we planned to use the set up stock like that too but we took a different route because of our design plans....but that looks good, when is it gonna be done?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

BADASS FRAME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Nice! At first we planned to use the set up stock like that too but we took a different route because of our design plans....but that looks good, when is it gonna be done?


was hopefully at socios but not sure if paint will be done


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> BADASS FRAME HOMIE!!!!


Thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> was hopefully at socios but not sure if paint will be done


Whos painting it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THIS LIL GUY IS BADDDDDDD! I WOULD HATE TO PAINT THAT LIL MOFO!!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

show-bound said:


> THIS LIL GUY IS BADDDDDDD! I WOULD HATE TO PAINT THAT LIL MOFO!!


It's. Going to be a bitch to paint this mofo


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

show-bound said:


> THIS LIL GUY IS BADDDDDDD! I WOULD HATE TO PAINT THAT LIL MOFO!!


Thanks show-bound......yeah the painter ain't gonna like me to much lol


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bad ass bike homie


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

dave_st23 said:


> Bad ass bike homie


Thanks


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Whos painting it?


MY VICE PREZ IS. HE IS PAINTER AT ABSOLUTE CUSTOMS. in petaluma CA


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

they do it all paint airbrushing pin striping . candies pearls. they get down


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Nice frame!! U aint putting the tvs on the frame??


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

The t.v will be on the seat


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

haro amado said:


> The t.v will be on the seat


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> Nice frame!! U aint putting the tvs on the frame??


We tried but the original design was for a 20" we had to skip stuff to make it work


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> they do it all paint airbrushing pin striping . candies pearls. they get down


Have they painted any bikes I would know?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

........


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Body work all most done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking very good i dig the way this builds going cant wait to see whats instored next


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> looking very good i dig the way this builds going cant wait to see whats instored next


Me too....even tho I designed all the parts too I just want to see if they get done rite!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet bro!!!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Bz0OLOxM0&sns=fb&h=_AQFuzuQA


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T54J2BbxGLA&sns=fb&h=6AQEWCKzk


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

kool shit bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Bz0OLOxM0&sns=fb&h=_AQFuzuQA


Youtube video


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> kool shit bro


Thanks!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T54J2BbxGLA&sns=fb&h=6AQEWCKzk


Another youtube video


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

T t t


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

need updates no ttt whit no updates lol


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> need updates no ttt whit no updates lol


Updates soon


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

This lil bike must be a pain in the ass to do body work on lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Making good progress


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Daam thise frame is comeing out clean ..i know my frame is gonna come out clean to


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Fork supports, double stacked!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Daam thise frame is comeing out clean ..i know my frame is gonna come out clean to


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Fork supports, double stacked!


Parts are all most done


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Just finnished the chain guard


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Just finnished the chain guard


It looks good


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Forks, fork supports and steering wheel


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I get more nervouse as this bike gets closer to being completed, its gonna be tuff comp... Just sayin


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

parts are bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> I get more nervouse as this bike gets closer to being completed, its gonna be tuff comp... Just sayin


Comp for who? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Comp for who? :dunno: :biggrin:


For you lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

haro amado said:


> For you lol


You but this bike to compete against mine too? lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Comp for who? :dunno: :biggrin:


For me... An when massive gets finished that nervous feeling will be there again.... Im glad there are a few 12" bikes close to done....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> For me... An when massive gets finished that nervous feeling will be there again.... Im glad there are a few 12" bikes close to done....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You but this bike to compete against mine too? lol


dont worrie got noting on m.a


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> dont worrie got noting on m.a


We will see who ends up on top on the 12" bike hill.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Comp for who? :dunno: :biggrin:


What do you mean "comp for who"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> What do you mean "comp for who"?


I was just axin who he was trying to beat wIth his bike?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thise homie get down sick nd twisted...ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was just axin who he was trying to beat wIth his bike?


I would asume everyone, nobody wants to loose.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> We will see who ends up on top on the 12" bike hill.


Spongebob!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not if clown becomes a 12''' lol


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Spongebob!


Spongebob to the top


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> not if clown becomes a 12''' lol


Only because I would design it lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Spongebob to the top


:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Only because I would design it lol


yup yup marcos so wats my updates


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thise homie rigth here will be doing my aztec frame


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup yup marcos so wats my updates


I'll text you later


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Thise homie rigth here will be doing my aztec frame


:h5:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Viejitoss comeing sick with thise frame gracias marcos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Spongebob!


When is it coming out? Have you guys been working on it?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Viejitoss comeing sick with thise frame gracias marcos


Yup!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> When is it coming out? Have you guys been working on it?


Naw we got customers bikes to finnish first lol I was shooting for this year


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Steering wheel


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Thise homie get down sick nd twisted...ttt


:scrutinize:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Mock up!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deamm that thing is clean


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Deamm that thing is clean


That is crazy looking...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

78mc said:


> That is crazy looking...


That is just liget...i dont know if I spelld it rigth


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Lookin good haro, you still on track to make LRM woodland. Can't wait to see it painted. And final product


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> Lookin good haro, you still on track to make LRM woodland. Can't wait to see it painted. And final product


Hopefuly it gets done on time


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Hopefuly it gets done on time


At the rate your going I think it will be done, you just need to get your parts to the engraver and chromer asap!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is that one love lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> is that one love lol


What are you trying to say?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Mock up!


looks bad ass with the mock up the only thing that's an eye sore is the swing arm


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> What are you trying to say?


messing whit u i wish the 3d was on there thou it would of been killing


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> looks bad ass with the mock up the only thing that's an eye sore is the swing arm


Yeah I'm not happy with the swingarm I had other plans for it but this bike needed to get done for woodland!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> messing whit u i wish the 3d was on there thou it would of been killing


Me too i HELLA wish the 3-D was on the bike too, but he needed the bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i hate short cuts but will see wat happens


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i hate short cuts but will see wat happens


Yup


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Handle bars and sprocket


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Pedals


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Coming out sikk


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Pedals


Do they spin....... Hahaha


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

nope


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Niether do mine lol
They are left hand an right hand thread right....?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> Niether do mine lol
> They are left hand an right hand thread right....?


yes


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin real good bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BAD ASS DESIGN!! SWING ARM IDEA WAS BADDDDD ASSSSSS!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Fork supports, double stacked!


i said back when KK sarted up, that the future of faced parts was double stacks and embossed, contoured parts....looking good!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

show-bound said:


> BAD ASS DESIGN!! SWING ARM IDEA WAS BADDDDD ASSSSSS!!!


Thanks sam


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

show-bound said:


> i said back when KK sarted up, that the future of faced parts was double stacks and embossed, contoured parts....looking good!


Yeah those parts are gonna be insane when it done, this whole build is all my designs


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

I got 3d faces on the fenders


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ill be the first to admit when haro told me he was getting 3D faces on this bike I thought it would look cheesey.....but he stepped out of the box with these 3D faces! I think its bad ass!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Ill be the first to admit when haro told me he was getting 3D faces on this bike I thought it would look cheesey.....but he stepped out of the box with these 3D faces! I think its bad ass!


Looks tight


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Ill be the first to admit when haro told me he was getting 3D faces on this bike I thought it would look cheesey.....but he stepped out of the box with these 3D faces! I think its bad ass!


thats super dope, look like some freddy Krueger sh*t


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

T t t


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oh shit look out hell boy


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks tight


:h5:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks alright...lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thats super dope, look like some freddy Krueger sh*t


Rite! I was against the whole 3D faces cause I seen it done before and it never looked rite to me, but the guy who did this is skilled for sure I was shocked on how bad ass this came out! Now whoever paints it better bring out the 3D rite!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> T t t


What color you painting it?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> oh shit look out hell boy


Hellboy aint scared of the comp! Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Looks alright...lol


Lol


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> What color you painting it?


I am going to have chucky paint the bike what color shoud I paint it


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

looks dope hopefully flake n paint dont fill in any of the details goin to be a hard one to paint wit all the hard to get and tight spots


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

again hella dope


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Hellboy aint scared of the comp! Lol


i know he just wants some comp lol


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thats super dope, look like some freddy Krueger sh*t


i know u might b on tour much props but show the blue crush long over do getn old i know u got home boys to show it for u


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Idk? I would ask chucky's input!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you guys did a good job on this build


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I aint scared of nothin, win or lose i show to show. Glad this frames almost finished though, cause now there is another to compete against... I guess ill head to the lab an build my new frame sooner =)


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> I aint scared of nothin, win or lose i show to show. Glad this frames almost finished though, cause now there is another to compete against... I guess ill head to the lab an build my new frame sooner =)


now thats a true builder


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice stuff


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Handle bars


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD HURRY UP AMADO AND FINISH THIS BISH....AND LET ME GET SOME PICS OF IT...


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> LOOKIN GOOD HURRY UP AMADO AND FINISH THIS BISH....AND LET ME GET SOME PICS OF IT...


Ok


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Base coat!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Sissy bars, double stacked part will be done tommorrow!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Tripple stacked pedals, wow!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Tripple stacked pedals, wow!


Made by t n t


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

One thing I didn't notice about this post was as I'm posting the pics of this bike and its build, pics amado send me I put on this post for him cause he don't know how, but I want everyone to know all the faced parts besides the sissy bars and the crown are made by tony o at TNT but designed by MARKEVS DESIGNS we (markevs designs) built the frame and we are making the sissybars and the crown! MARKEVS DESIGNS didn't make the rest of parts because amado made a better deal with TNT! But TNT is doing an AMAZING job on the parts as always, 8 hours went into the tripple stacked pedals alone.......this is not my bike but I feel its MARKEVS DESIGNS first fully designed bike done, besides our own personal bikes so we feel close to this build, I would like to thank amado for bringing his project to MARKEVS DESIGNS and TNT for making our designs come true, thanks tony!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

T t t


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Tripple stacked pedals!


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn this bike is killer I can't wait till if sprayed n chromed out O.O


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT is proud to be part of this build. 8 hours of labor went into those pedals they had to be plug welded, the tops were fabricated to fit the threads to accomodate the tops of each stacked piece. These are a one of a kind first prototype stacked set. Please send pictures when they are finished. That frame is bad ass brother. Very good work and nice progress.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

IS THAT TONYO WARE U BEEN


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> TNT is proud to be part of this build. 8 hours of labor went into those pedals they had to be plug welded, the tops were fabricated to fit the threads to accomodate the tops of each stacked piece. These are a one of a kind first prototype stacked set. Please send pictures when they are finished. That frame is bad ass brother. Very good work and nice progress.


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Sissy bars are done!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's another pic of the sissy bars, this piture is upside down but you guys get the point lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: nice work I'm glad the parts I did match up really well. Can't wait to see them engraved and plated.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> One thing I didn't notice about this post was as I'm posting the pics of this bike and its build, pics amado send me I put on this post for him cause he don't know how, but I want everyone to know all the faced parts besides the sissy bars and the crown are made by tony o at TNT but designed by MARKEVS DESIGNS we (markevs designs) built the frame and we are making the sissybars and the crown! MARKEVS DESIGNS didn't make the rest of parts because amado made a better deal with TNT! But TNT is doing an AMAZING job on the parts as always, 8 hours went into the tripple stacked pedals alone.......this is not my bike but I feel its MARKEVS DESIGNS first fully designed bike done, besides our own personal bikes so we feel close to this build, I would like to thank amado for bringing his project to MARKEVS DESIGNS and TNT for making our designs come true, thanks tony!


The designs are very good. The stacked parts TNT did has a seamless tig all around the edges for a complete seal around the edges. The stacked pedals were welded by a different process (not revealing the secret) but it took a while but was done right. Can't wait to see it complete and on the show tour.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

TonyO said:


> The designs are very good. The stacked parts TNT did has a seamless tig all around the edges for a complete seal around the edges. The stacked pedals were welded by a different process (not revealing the secret) but it took a while but was done right. Can't wait to see it complete and on the show tour.


tnt an markevs made this bike happen im glad everything is falling into place tony you did a great job can not wait to see the parts finished an like you said come alive an on the seen


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

add some twist u get more points


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> add some twist u get more points


Like what?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Like what?


Hes talking about outlining your faced parts in twist I think?!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Out line ur face parts whit twist


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh ok


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i wouldnt out line the whole face just accent a lil around it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Mock up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

That bike is tight


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That bike is tight


:h5:


----------



## joseee (Jul 23, 2012)

badass chingona


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

amado did the bike get straightend out yet i hope it did bro. i really want to see this 12 inch go to the top but it's going to be a bitch painting but i know it will get done bro. TTT.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Handelbar with mirrors.......mirrors were designed by tonyo


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Sissybars look bad ass!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

T t t


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lookin good bro can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

T t t


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

We gonna see it together 2013 cicuit..?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> We gonna see it together 2013 cicuit..?


yes


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump for the homie!!~


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> bump for the homie!!~


Thanks


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

any updates on this?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Nope


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Updates parts are at the chrome shop and frame is in the paint shop


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

haro amado said:


> Updates parts are at the chrome shop and frame is in the paint shop


Sweet so all the engravings done.
How is the paint looking


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> Sweet so all the engravings done.
> How is the paint looking


No engravin yet first polish them engraving and the paint whont be done till next week


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Frame off to paint tomorrow


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Frame off to paint tomorrow


What color are you gonna go with?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Mock up!


I like the rims


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> What color are you gonna go with?


Candy purple


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

dave_st23 said:


> I like the rims


Dave Are you ready to put them back together


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Candy purple


Is it by the same guy you told me about?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Is it by the same guy you told me about?


Yes


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Pick up frame from the Paint shop today


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pics are didnt happen lol


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Were the pics at


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Were the pics at


Tomorrow


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

haro amado said:


> Tomorrow


Aight ill be waiting


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

haro amado said:


> Tomorrow


Tomorrow shmarrow post em up LOL.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Paint going on!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Paint going on!


Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Paint going on!


I was thinking of going with that purple for my 12".


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was thinking of going with that purple for my 12".


Well to bad lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh chit.... looking good. Kandy down, what's next patterns an murals?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> Oh chit.... looking good. Kandy down, what's next patterns an murals?


Yes


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

nice, lookin sick


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was thinking of going with that purple for my 12".


all that matters is how u make the color stand out look at clown confusion it a show winning bike with a rattle can paint job....


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> all that matters is how u make the color stand out look at clown confusion it a show winning bike with a rattle can paint job....


Rattle can paint jobs are the shit....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Rattle can paint jobs are the shit....


Yea sir little Es bike painted with rattle can look good to


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Yea sir little Es bike painted with rattle can look good to


baby X
Little e's
Brothers love
Shaggys lil tiger
My fixed gear bikes
Hellboy (clear coat)
A couple motorcycles
And one of my cars LOL


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


96tein said:


> baby X
> Little e's
> Brothers love
> Shaggys lil tiger
> ...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Be interesting to see how the patterns will look on that dark purple.


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> Be interesting to see how the patterns will look on that dark purple.


Its light


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Frame wet sand today dropping it off to get murals graphics and pinstripe today hell yah


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Frame wet sand today dropping it off to get murals graphics and pinstripe today hell yah


Send me pics when its done ok


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

In 3 weeks i will get the frame back from the airbrush guy


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

haro amado said:


> In 3 weeks i will get the frame back from the airbrush guy


Whos gonna do them


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

This guy name matt


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

haro amado said:


> This guy name matt


Oh kool let me knw wen u get it


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Parts are at the engraver


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Drop of the Display at the upholstery shop today


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

How did the graphics turn out before you sent out to murals. Can't wait to see it all together


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> How did the graphics turn out before you sent out to murals. Can't wait to see it all together


Not done


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Drop of the Display at the upholstery shop today


Display done


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Show pics


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Engraving


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos doing the engraving looks nice


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Whos doing the engraving looks nice


My friend alfredo


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Engraving


Nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Display


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its nice an clean wont take away from the bike


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Sissybars and mirrors engraved


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Sissybars and mirrors engraved


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

You coming out to salinas?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

No


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

You know there mite not be a california lowrider magazine show this year rite?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea that sucks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Big time!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> You know there mite not be a california lowrider magazine show this year rite?


Welcome to Texas circa 2007.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

we just gotta travel a bit further to AZ that's all..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that dose suck but oh well im not going for bike of the year so its all good i can still place in vegas just not bos


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Welcome to Texas circa 2007.


Lmao


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> we just gotta travel a bit further to AZ that's all..


Yes, but I was shooting for spongebob to be done by woodland there is no way for me to finnish by AZ


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> that dose suck but oh well im not going for bike of the year so its all good i can still place in vegas just not bos


Yeah but those that want to go for boty can't now unless they go to az


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

True az is a good show to go to


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> True az is a good show to go to


Yeah but I'm making moves on spongebob for woodland, but if I can't qualify I'll just pace it out for next year....


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah but I'm making moves on spongebob for woodland, but if I can't qualify I'll just pace it out for next year....


Bump that noise. Get that shit done for woodland regardless bish


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea bish lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> Bump that noise. Get that shit done for woodland regardless bish


Yeah its gonna wait.....no need to rush for woodland.....I won't even show it if it was done anyways, unless it was a lrm sec show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u can do it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

but then again most of the best bikes took there time and done right ...... u will be ready when ur ready


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> but then again most of the best bikes took there time and done right ...... u will be ready when ur ready


Yup!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Bump that noise. Get that shit done for woodland regardless bish


X916!!! I'm shooting for woodland regardless of wheather they have a show or not.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah its gonna wait.....no need to rush for woodland.....I won't even show it if it was done anyways, unless it was at socios show


Coo but have you been working on it?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Coo but have you been working on it?


Yup....making good moves on it! But I don't think imma do anymore progress pics until finnished.....maybe a few here and there? you know I'm not a "MUST BE SECRET" kinda guy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yup....making good moves on it! But I don't think imma do anymore progress pics until finnished.....maybe a few here and there? you know I'm not a "MUST BE SECRET" kinda guy


:facepalm: FUCK SECRETS!!!!!


----------



## MaLosix6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay speaking of *"Bike of the Year"...*You are referring to Lowrider magazine right? Do they have a "BOTY" award for any other show circuits? (like Torres promotions etc..) and what is needed to qualify? and what are the prizes if you win?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :facepalm: FUCK SECRETS!!!!!


X2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

MaLosix6 said:


> Okay speaking of *"Bike of the Year"...*You are referring to Lowrider magazine right? Do they have a "BOTY" award for any other show circuits? (like Torres promotions etc..) and what is needed to qualify? and what are the prizes if you win?


I have no clue? Justdeez would know


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Only lowrider magazine dose bike of the year
If streetlow wanted to have there own bike of there year they can but they dont...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That would be cool but if they did that lowrider would probly say if your bike of the year for another magazine you cant compete for a lrm tittle


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> That would be cool but if they did that lowrider would probly say if your bike of the year for another magazine you cant compete for a lrm tittle


better for other people to have a chance then lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol true


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

All parts are done with engraving sent out to chrome next picking up frame from airbrush guy on Saturday


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Pics on their way!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

there on face book not bad ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> there on face book not bad ...


Rite! That paint job came out VERY good!

For some reason I can't post pics?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok here's the pics


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I really like this paint job!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Frame on its way!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Engraving done too


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Its almost done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

lovin it!!! colors, paint parts everything so far niccceee


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking tight bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I really like this paint job!


 looking good............:thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Thumbs up.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm a little worried to have spongebob compete against 51/50



























Naw just kidding lmao


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah I'm a little worried to have spongebob compete against 51/50
> Naw just kidding lmao


I just can't wait to see these two bikes done period.
HellBoy had a nice run for sure but these two are killing it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> I just can't wait to see these two bikes done period.
> HellBoy had a nice run for sure but these two are killing it.


:h5:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> I just can't wait to see these two bikes done period.
> HellBoy had a nice run for sure but these two are killing it.


Sick we need to build new bikes keven


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

David831 said:


> Sick we need to build new bikes keven


not really its all about the detail and points


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

remines me of a spawn theam bike ... looks bad ass tho


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> not really its all about the detail and points


Well im upgrading alot of stuff on myne


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

David831 said:


> Well im upgrading alot of stuff on myne


 body mods is the highest point in the system if u can max out on that the rest of the bike will do fine


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> body mods is the highest point in the system if u can max out on that the rest of the bike will do fine


Yeah I score crap on body/custom/wheels/engraving. Yet with a light box display I Max LOL maybe next year I'll start a new frame lol


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> body mods is the highest point in the system if u can max out on that the rest of the bike will do fine


Oh will see how i score this year on everything


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Seat


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Who did the seat?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Who did the seat?


My friend


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

T t t


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

hattachmentid=640777&stc=1&d=1367514822


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Paint!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does it glow in da dark


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks nice


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

Pinstripes are a little rough, paint looks great besides that.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:looking good............


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

attachmentid=644480&stc=1&d=1368159812


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Frames like this makes me not want to build a bike. Badass frame


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

?attachmentid=644774&stc=1&d=1368233682


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE...PUT THAT THING TOGETHER ALREADY....LOL


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Tomorrow will get the parts from the chrome shop


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Niceeee


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

647363&stc=1&d=1368775756 got all my stuff


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

How long for the wheels?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Now puthem toghether


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> How long for the wheels?


One week


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

David831 said:


> Now puthem toghether


Next week


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

almost done!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

I sai you drop the forks lower just my 50 cents.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> almost done!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> almost done!


Looking good!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> almost done!


ahh chit, now that bitch is a beaut.... loven the color combo


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ahh chit, now that bitch is a beaut.... loven the color combo


Almost like yours


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

almost lol


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> almost lol


All i need is my rims and it's done


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

haro amado said:


> All i need is my rims and it's done


What kinda rims you going with


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Almost like yours


just needs a lil bit a black chrome inda mix, hehe


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=648955&stc=1&d=1369192643


CE 707 said:


> What kinda rims you going with


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I seen the earlyer look nice bro


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I seen the earlyer look nice bro


Thanks


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> almost done!


 dam taking over 12inch game nice.............:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

BIG AL 310 said:


> dam taking over 12inch game nice.............:thumbsup:


and more on the way..


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> and more on the way..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow john those pics came out amazing!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Badass!!


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

love it, nicely executed


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn dude ! NICE ASS BIKE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

new seat coming soon .... done by Roy's Upholstery center .from Sacramento ca..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> new seat coming soon .... done by Roy's Upholstery center .from Sacramento ca..


Awsome!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> new seat coming soon .... done by Roy's Upholstery center .from Sacramento ca..


Yup thanks mike


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

T t t


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill give u 150.. for them forks


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> ill give u 150.. for them forks


200 plus shiping


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

send me close up pic


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> send me close up pic


I sent them to youre phone


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u know wat i like about the fork i can use the top bars for sissy bars


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> u know wat i like about the fork i can use the top bars for sissy bars


Yup


----------



## Cvigil (Feb 2, 2014)

Got any 20" frames ?


CVIGIL
OREGONIZED NATIVES
BC


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

51/50 is going up for sale bike and display no turntable 6,000 plus shiping or best offer n


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

WHAT!!! Why


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Cvigil said:


> Got any 20" frames ?
> 
> 
> CVIGIL
> ...


Huh?! Who are you asking for a 20"?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

haro amado said:


> Watch out folks I am coming out strong!
> 
> BIG thanks to Marcos and Kevin for all their hard work, and for putting up with all my bugging! You did an awesome job. Thanks again. I can't wait for the rest of my parts!


:thumbsup:


----------

